# Account deaktiviert ? WTF!



## hockomat (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo 

Und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem ich wollte heute mal wieder etwas FF zocken und merke das mein Dienstkonto einfach Deaktiviert worden ist nun ist die Frage warum?

Support hat immer noch nicht geantwortet -.-

Gehackt kann nicht sein da ich 1.einen Authi nutze und 2. keine schadware auf meinem Rechner habe.

Hat irgendwer solche erfahrungen schon gemacht ?

Ich hätte ja im offiziellen  Forum gefragt aber dort kann ich mich halt auch nicht mehr einloggen


----------



## Tikume (28. Februar 2014)

Ja, hatte ich 4 Stunden nach Account Erstellung, was ich etwas affig fand.
Aber wozu Support, man doch per Mail freischalten.


----------



## hockomat (1. März 2014)

ich kann dort leider gar nichts freischalten das ist ja das Problem mein Account wurde ja auch nicht gesperrt sondern Deaktiviert und ne Email dazu das er überhaupt Deaktiviert wurde hab ich auch nicht


----------



## amnie (1. März 2014)

naja, also ne e-mail sollteste aber schon haben. es sei denn er wurde gesperrt weil du nich mehr bezahlt hast. das kann aber auch eigentlich nich sein weil SE ja soweit ich mich erinner ne mail schickt. zumal dann müssteste dich auch noch weiter in deinen account einloggen können. haste das mal getestet? also auf der account seite, nich lodestone. 

ansonsten... der key bedeutet absolut nicht, dass du unhackbar ist. in einer meiner linkshells waren auch zwei die trotz keys gehackt wurden (beides noch dazu Legacy CE accounts, also super ärgerlich)
das ganze ist bei beiden derzeit 'schwebend', weil sie halt nachweisen müssen, dass es ihr account ist.
so. hier kommt der tricky part: sie hatten auch keine e-mail.
ihre e-mail wurde ebenfalls gehackt. die von se geschickte mail wurde gelöscht.


----------



## hockomat (1. März 2014)

Ja in die Mogry Station kann ich mich ganz normal einloggen nur mein Dienstkonto ist Deaktiviert .
Ich ahbe im Januar für 180 Tage bezahlt also daran kann es auch nicht liegen.
Und SE meldet sich immer noch nicht na ja es ist WE aber trotzdem Ärgerlich.


----------



## amnie (1. März 2014)

naja zunächst mal isses ja schonmal gut, dass du an deinen account kommst. was steht denn bei deinem bezahlkram? also was genau? welche abo-form, wann das auslauft, wann du das letzte mal bezahlt hast usw usw usw. mein verdacht wäre da nämlich, dass aus irgendwelchem grund deine bezahlung da nich eingetroffen ist. weil eigentlich müsste ja in der mogstation auch stehen, warum dein account deaktiviert wurde. 

generellen tip:
bei account-problemen würde ich grundsätzlich den telefonischen weg einschlagen. kostet geld, aber spart meißt zeit (vor allem wenn du ja für spielzeit bezahlt hast die du jetzt nicht nutzen kannst)


ps: ich hoffe, du hast dein SE passwort und dein e-mail passwort vorsichtshalber mal geändert und dass sie nicht die gleichen sind ;D


----------



## hockomat (2. März 2014)

Ja PW is geändert und sind auch nicht gleich.

Ich sehe bei meinem Abo gar nichts steht alles auf Deaktiviert und nicht vorhanden.

Geld wurde im Januar abgebucht Kontoauszug beweist dieses.

Na ja ab morgen ist der Chat Support ja wieder erreichbar dann nutze ich diesen der geht eigentlich immer recht schnell und problemlos.


----------



## Belo79 (3. März 2014)

Im richtigen Account eingelogt?
Ich Frage deshalb, weil ich beim FF14 Kauf durch SE seltsamerweise 2 Accounts erhalten habe -> mir ist immer noch nicht bewusst wofür der erste ist .


----------



## hockomat (4. März 2014)

Ja ich ahbe 2 Dienstkonten ein 1.0 und ein arr beide aber auf dem selben account also ja
Habe jetzt auch die antwort erhalten angeblich konnten die gebühren nicht abgebucht werden was mein Kontoauszug aber wiederlegt na ja morgen mal den Tele support nutzen


----------



## amnie (4. März 2014)

naja wenn das geld abgebucht wurde würd ich auf jeden fall mal ne kopie des kontoauszuges machen (vor allem auch deutlich ersichtbar, dass es keine rückbuchung gab (also schon so bis zu 14 tage nach orginalbuchung mit einbeziehen. sowas kann man nämlich a) schnell mal übersehen und b) unternehmen behaupten das gerne mal einfach so)


----------



## hockomat (4. März 2014)

Jap heute mit denen Telefoniert und den Kontoauszug gefaxt wird jetzt bearbeitet mal sehen wie lange es dauert und was bei rum kommt


----------



## amnie (4. März 2014)

na hört sich so fürs erste ja schonma ganz gut an. viel glück noch


----------



## hockomat (5. März 2014)

Danke und Closed von mir aus


----------



## EL5TER (6. März 2014)

Hab das selbe Problem seit heute -.-
Support im Chat war ganz gut, jetzt muss ich aber auf Email von denen warten, damit die schauen was da genau los ist und mir neue Anweisungen geben. 
Ohman ey....


----------



## hockomat (6. März 2014)

LoL komisch armer Allan ich fühle mit dir


----------

